# What to feed to gain weight?



## Briank (Feb 25, 2013)

I've fed my dog several foods looking for ones where his stool comes out well (it's not always perfect as he poo's about 2-3 times in the morning, then the afternoon, and evening). He really poo's a lot and I have no clue why.

He needs to gain a few pounds in my opinion, as his ribs are all clearly visible, and I have idiots always telling people that I'm starving him.

My dog is about 47 pounds, and I'm currently feeding him Horizon Legacy Salmon (2 cups a day, sometimes 2+1/2). For what it's worth he's a Jindo.

I have tried Dr. Tims Momentum and Pursuit (didn't gain any weight from them, and his poo's were okay, but he's doing better on Horizon)

He's been fed Fromm and Orijen when he was a puppy, but he didn't do too well on those. His poo's were closer to diarrhea.

What should I do to make him gain weight, his stool samples are fine, he has no parasites.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

If I need to put weight on my guys, I use carbs. Grains, potato, etc. 
Some people might say fat will add weight, but in the body it's metabolized easily into energy and not stored as fat. Carbs from grains, potato and sugar will be stored as fat.

Hope this helps.

Edited to add:

I just looked at the food you are using. It looks to be a low-carb type food and that in itself will keep dogs pretty lean. You could consider coming down to a food that's closer to 24-27% protein and 12-15% fat, something like that. 

I know this won't be the popular answer here but it might work.

Other people might also suggest Satin Balls (google it) to put weight on a dog.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Have to agree with the above post. Feed a grain-inclusive formula with protein lower than your current 40%.

With my dogs, a lab and a golden, I've always found that they are at their most lean when eating a high protein grain free food. 

I'd try a simple grain-inclusive formula with the classic 26/16 split of protein to fat. Instead of the Dr. Tim's two highest protein formulas that you fed in the past, I'd take a look at the Dr. Tim's Kinesis all life stages which is a 26/16 formula.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Also realize that if you overfeed, it can cause loose poo/diarrhea, negating the benefits of the kibble. It seems counter-intuitive, but perhaps feeding a little less may help your dog retain more of what he eats. Careful feeding satin balls if your dog has a sensitive system - can cause pancreatis b/c of the high fat content.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

A carb "heavy" food can help put weight on. I've heard that Satin Balls can really help put weight on. Feeding higher fat can help but you have to feed more than he can use. which can be problematic for some dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

at 47 lbs you have a smaller dog. are you sure he needs to gain weight?
what are you judging his weight gain on?


----------

